# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الثانية >  اعلان مهم لطلاب مادة التدريب القانوني - الفرقة الثانية شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية

## د.شيماء عطاالله

إعلان مهم لطلاب مادة التدريب القانوني - الفرقة الثانية شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية 

تم تأجيل امتحان الميد ترم من يوم الثلاثاء 10 أبريل 2012م

إلى 

يوم الثلاثاء 24 أبريل 2012م 

وسيتم تحديد الموضوعات المقررة للامتحان لاحقا على المنتدى 

خالص تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق

----------


## shimaa fadel

شكرا يادكتورتنا على اهتمام حضرتك

----------


## يونس محمد

إعلان مهم لطلاب مادة التدريب القانوني - الفرقة الثانية شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية

----------


## يونس محمد

إعلان مهم لطلاب مادة التدريب القانوني

----------


## يونس محمد

الفرقة الثانية شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية

----------


## يونس محمد

.
Good people give happiness,

----------


## يونس محمد

Good people give happiness,   
Bad people give experiences,

----------


## يونس محمد

.

Bad people give experiences,  
Worst people give a lesson,   
Best people give memories.

----------


## يونس محمد

Good people give happiness,   
Bad people give experiences,  
Worst people give a lesson,   
Best people give memories.

----------

